# Innova Prime, new grain free food



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

In case anyone is interested, they have 3 formulas, chicken, lamb and fish

Ingredients: chicken, chicken meal, peas, turkey, pea fiber, flaxseed, menhaden oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), natural flavors, salt, apples, dried chicory root extract, ascorbic acid, pumpkin, carrots, zinc proteinate, calcium carbonate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, cottage cheese, potassium chloride, betaine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, beta carotene, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, alfalfa sprouts, vitamin E supplement and rosemary extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 38.0%, Crude Fat (min) 16.0%,

beef, lamb meal, green lentils, red lentils, sunflower oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), flaxseed, pea fiber, menhaden oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), apples, natural flavor, pumpkin, carrots, salt, cottage cheese, alfalfa sprouts, dried chicory root extract, ascorbic acid, zinc proteinate, calcium carbonate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, taurine, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, betaine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, beta carotene, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, DL-methionine, vitamin E supplement and rosemary extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 35.0%, Crude Fat (min) 16.0%,

salmon, salmon meal, red lentils, green lentils, sunflower oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of vitamin E), herring, peas, flaxseed, pea fiber, natural flavors, calcium carbonate, apples, pumpkin, carrots, salt, cottage cheese, dried chicory root extract, ascorbic acid, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product, betaine hydrochloride, vitamin A supplement, niacin supplement, calcium pantothenate, beta carotene, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, biotin, folic acid, vitamin E supplement and rosemary extract
Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein (min) 35.0%, Crude Fat (min) 16.0%,

: Buy at Wag.com - Free Shipping


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't seen these at any stores yet. How are the prices?

I would imagine that the lamb and fish formulas get a lot of their protein from the multiple lentil sources. I know that as a pescatarian I eat a lot of lentils - they are kind of like a perfect food from a protein/fiber sense if you don't eat meat. 

I would love to know what the ash % is for these formulas, but did not see it posted on the website. Anyway, it will be interesting to see how they are marketed and how well they are received by the public.

Adding to post: OK, just clicked into the link and see that the 25 lb. bag of beef and lamb is about $65. That's super-expensive in my book for what may be a lot of lentil protein.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Definitely not cheap, similar to Acana pricing, I think they just released so I can only find it through petsmart and wag.com. 
I definitely like to see alternate carb sources, but I also wonder how much protein comes from meat vs lentils. A lot of times that info is proprietary and they wont release it. 

: Buy at Wag.com - Free Shipping


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Interesting! Thanks for posting. Hopefully this will be available at Petsmart/Petco for people who may only go there to buy food. It gives them another good option 

Also nice to see another grainfree option free of potatoes.


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am pretty excited for this food. It gives me one more grain free option to offer to customers. We (petsmart) are also getting Wellness Core this month too! However the natural flavors kind of concerns me, at least with people food this is never a good sign . . . and having the lentils that high up on the list would make me think that a lot of protein comes from them. . .


----------

